# Heavy Traffic



## cowgirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Some heavy traffic going down my road this morning......


----------



## daboys (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmm, I see alot of briskets in your future Jeanie.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL how many made it into the freezer,know what you'll be Qviewing for a while.


----------



## erain (Sep 13, 2008)

cool, is that mostly sage in the background??? looks like where we hunt lopers in montana.


----------



## jack2u2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I envy your view! I live in a rural area, but city life is moving in. My hope is to retire somewhere I can see that kind of view! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 13, 2008)

Time ta fill the freezer!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Now's that's a Sizzler moment!


----------



## grothe (Sep 13, 2008)

Real NICE pix Cowgirl!!!


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 13, 2008)

was you able to deter one or two them to the freezer...cool pix


----------



## white cloud (Sep 13, 2008)

aka patty lol


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 13, 2008)

Where's the beef?????
Wow, thats alot of beef. I would love to see that in my front yard.


----------



## monty (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice!

Really nice!

Uhh, were here any extra's, strays or just plain hapless stragglers?


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks folks....
I ended up putting my coffee down and helping. :)


Erain...I have a lot of yucca and sage here.... this is across the road from my front porch. lol I do get lots of deer too...

edited to add... I didn't keep any of them, I think they still hang folks for rustling cattle around here...lol


----------



## agmeyer (Sep 16, 2008)

Cowgirl;  Love the view.  I can tell that is a good horse from here.    I'm glad it was't Holsteins either.   they drop big bombs.   Do you have any pecans this year or wild plums?   Love those pies and jellies.  Semper Fi from Sedalia, MO.   Rich


----------

